# Chandelier island trip



## Beetlespin (Jul 5, 2017)

Am looking to put together a group of men to go fishing together. A fishing friend and I have been trying to go to the islands for 2 years. I have talked to most, if not all the charters, and they are interested in groups of 8-12 people. Only one was willing to put us on a list to fill in for groups who might need a couple guys. I would like to try to get some guys together who would like to go at least once a year, or maybe more. I'm retired and my friend is work flexible. If you would be interested, please let me know. Most trips are 4 days of fishing and run $800 to $1000 each plus your travel to and from your home. I'm in the Houston area and have room for 1 or 2 to travel with my friend and I.
Thank you all !


----------



## Bowyer (Jun 18, 2015)

Tell us more about the trip.
What port are you leaving from? 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlespin (Jul 5, 2017)

I would like to try Capt Mark Stebly on The Pelican. His new rates are $1250 semi guided, $1050 unguided. Includes trip to and from the Pelican from Oceansprings Miss, three full days fishing, three nights lodging, meals and skiff rentals are available. I have never been, but this service sounds good to me, but am open for advice from anyone who has been before. I had several phone conversations with Capt Mark and he was a nice person to talk with. He was the only one I could find that offered to try to work us in. He called me last Aug but I had to have emergency surgery and was OOC for several months. I'm flexible on when to go but am tied up with my grandson til end of July.


----------



## Haynie21T (Jun 9, 2017)

I have fished with Mark several times. He runs a top notch operation and is a superb fisherman. I have also fished off the big boats, they are good as well. The difference being is that Mark will either guide you or point you in the right direction. His barge is very comfortable, he is an excellent cook and he runs Generators at night along with a/c. Hope you book him and have s great experience. Tight Lines...


----------

